# Milton area fly fishers



## Austin Harker (Aug 1, 2017)

Moved down last October and have been slowly figuring things out. I have a boat and have gotten pretty decent at push poling (mainly my wife around and friends when they visit). I mostly fish by myself due to my days off being during the week. I was wondering if anyone with a similar schedule(fish during the week) needs a fishing partner. Like I said I can pole and have my own boat. Mainly fish tuesday afternoons thru Friday mornings. I only fly fish. PM me with any questions.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Might help to post the area you live and fish in.


----------



## Austin Harker (Aug 1, 2017)

Sorry about that, I should have included that in the body not just in the name of the post. I mainly fish the Milton area (north escambia bay) and sometimes the sound.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

PM sent.


----------



## Sage Man (Nov 17, 2016)

That's a very kind offer. I'll shoot you a PM...


----------



## Blueheron (Jan 19, 2009)

You might find some fishing buddies at the Pensacola fly fishing club - Fly Fishers of NW Florida www.ffnwf.org. We have a clinic on Saturday - tying, casting, lunch - starting at 9:00 AM. Several members from Milton - Pace.
Clubhouse is at 17th right by the graffiti overpass


----------



## Amphispur (Feb 24, 2017)

PM'd


----------



## TheBeeDeeGee (Oct 3, 2017)

I'm fairly new to the area, and fly fishing, myself. I would be down to tag along as long as you don't mind a newbie to fly fishing. I live in the Pace area


----------



## bizmarquiz (Apr 11, 2017)

PM Sent


----------

